
The founder of Ethereum called the man who claims to have invented BTC a 'fraud' - kimsk112
http://www.businessinsider.com/ethereum-founder-vitalik-buterin-calls-supposed-bitcoin-inventor-craig-wright-a-fraud-2018-4
======
walrus01
Craig Wright is a fraud. He claimed to be Satoshi. To prove his claim, he was
repeatedly challenged to move a single coin from the early blocks known to
have been mined by Satoshi to any other wallet address and failed to do so.

~~~
SnowProblem
Everyone, read The Satoshi Affair [1] and make up your own mind. Don't believe
he's a fraud just because it seems everyone else is saying so.

Ask yourself - If you were created the system that would dethrone banks and
governments, would you want to be known?

1\. [http://archive.is/kjuLi](http://archive.is/kjuLi)

